# stihl ms290 farm boss or ms 261 pro



## kjb1622 (Feb 21, 2011)

i cant decide between either the stihl ms290 farm boss or ms 261 pro. i have a 026 now and love the saw its just tired now so i am looking to replace it. i just cannot decide for myself so i thought someone here could. oh and to top it off i just borrowed a husky 345xp and kinda liked it. im lost someone help me.


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 21, 2011)

How much and what size/type wood are you cutting? The 261 is a very new offering and the 20 is on it way out of the line-up. Whats wrong with the Stihl you have? Might be a good idea to freshen that one up. There is a ton of info on here if you wish do do the work youself. The 290 is a good saw for its desired market, and will cut all the firewood most homeowners could ever need. IMO


----------



## kjb1622 (Feb 21, 2011)

mostly pine for my wood stove but im getting into furniture making with logs so alot of detailed cuts have been made by my 026. i could freshen the 026 up but i bought it in 1996 and would just like to keep it as a back up. i really want something as good as, if not better then my old 026.


----------



## adrianrog (Feb 21, 2011)

The 290 has the same power as your 026, but weighs a lot more. If you decide on the 290, DON'T BUY A NEW ONE!!!!! There are tons of very good used saws on the market and you can save $100 or more. There aren't as many used MS261 class saws, at least not around here, but I'm holding out for one to replace my MS290.

-Adrian


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would get that 026 back in shape like and keep it for smaller jobs and shop for a 70cc saw. If you are looking for something as good as the 026 then the 290 will feel like a pig!


----------



## bobt (Feb 21, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> I would get that 026 back in shape like and keep it for smaller jobs and shop for a 70cc saw. If you are looking for something as good as the 026 then the 290 will feel like a pig!


 
Well said! I doubt if a 290 would fit the bill.


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 21, 2011)

290 is a good, solid saw, but its clunky compared to an 026. lol


----------



## kjb1622 (Feb 21, 2011)

feel free to make other suggestions as well if you think the 261 is not really the best for my needs


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 21, 2011)

As you are already the present owner and user of the 026, which you seem to like very much, you'd probably kick yourself if you got anything else than its new brother the MS261 Pro.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 21, 2011)

kjb1622 said:


> i cant decide between either the stihl ms290 farm boss or ms 261 pro. i have a 026 now and love the saw its just tired now so i am looking to replace it. i just cannot decide for myself so i thought someone here could. *oh and to top it off i just borrowed a husky 345xp and kinda liked it.* im lost someone help me.


 
I love the 346xp , but between the two saws you're looking at, the 261 is the 
way to go. Much better saw and a very easy choice!


----------



## dieselram (Feb 21, 2011)

MS261 would be my choice. I would even chose a MS260 PRO over the MS290.


----------



## rb142 (Feb 21, 2011)

Without question you should go for a 261 over a 290 if you are willing to spend that much. You'll have the size and weight of the 260 with more power. It's also a pro class saw, which the 290 is not. The 290 is heavy for its power, which is the tradeoff you give for the lower price. For your stated tasks, the 261 should have all the power and handling you need. You may at some point want to pick up a 70cc saw, which is good too, but (CAD aside) you would probably wish you hadn't for the work you describe.

The 346xp would also be a very good choice, BTW.


----------



## kjb1622 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have heard a lot about the 346xp but what is all this talk about the old version being junk and the new version being awesome. how can i tell them apart?


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a ms290 I"ve used this saw for last 6 or 7 years and been very happy with it. Last fall I purchased a 260 pro and to say I Like this saw is a huge understatement. 
The power is about the same, but the weight difference makes the 260 very easy to work with. I think you would be happy with ms261.


----------



## Moss Man (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a no brainer, 261 Pro


----------



## rob066 (Feb 21, 2011)

kjb1622 said:


> i have heard a lot about the 346xp but what is all this talk about the old version being junk and the new version being awesome. how can i tell them apart?


 
The old version 346 was 45cc and the new version is 50cc. The old version was very reliable. I think it was as reliable as the new edition. I have both. I like the old edition as much as the new edition. It gets a rap because it dont have as much power as the new edition. I dont realy care. They both cut good. Same saw except cylinder and primer bulb.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 21, 2011)

Moss Man said:


> It's a no brainer, 261 Pro


 
:agree2::agree2:


----------



## rob066 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would say 261 over 290. But 261 is a relative new saw. I would like to to see its track record. Where is its few thousand hour longevity. Almost still uproven. The 261 probaly will outlast the the 290 being it is a pro saw still a question mark ?


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Feb 22, 2011)

I got my 290 about 2 years ago. I love this saw and after opening it up, it runs great. However, if they had the 261 back then, I would have chose it. It cost alot more that the 290 but I would have payed it. The "track record" would not have me worried. I don't think Stihl would put a pro saw out and it not be worthy.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2011)

kjb1622 said:


> i have heard a lot about the 346xp but what is all this talk about the old version being junk and the new version being awesome. how can i tell them apart?


 
No, no, no. The older version is just as reliable as the new one. All they did was add a few more cc basically. They're both excellent saws and still at the top of the heap. As far as the 261 vs 290, that's a no brainer. The 261 is light years ahead in almost every area. Your comparing a professional saw to a homeowner saw, and a heavy one at that. The 290 is a decent saw, but the 261 is an awesome saw.


----------

